# Arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten! Will gleichen Vorgäner-RAM



## convo (23. Februar 2005)

hi leute,
 mein PC ist schon etwas alt,so um die 2 Jahre. Es ist ein AMD Athlon mit 2600+. Das ist auch das einzige,was beim Computer noch nicht aufgerüstet wurde.
 Der Artec Brenner wurde gegen LG ausgetauscht,neuer CPU-Kühler mit mehr Watt. neue graka und und und.

 Mein Pc hatte,als ich ihn gekriegt habe, 256 DDR RAM drinnen. Danach hatten wir ihm bei einem fachmann aufrüsten lassen und der hat uns 512 DDr RAM zustäzlich eingebaut,wodurch ich 768 DDR RAM gesamt habe.
 Als ich den PC vor kurzem aufschraubte,um was nachzugucken,fiel mir auf,dass die 256 DDr RAM (die alten) von irgendeiner Firma mit Korean oder so war.
 Die neuen,also die 512 DDR RAM waren von klingston.

 Seit letzer Zeit bekomme ich lauter svchost.exe Fehlermeldungen auf hinweiß mit speichern.

 Ich denke mir,dass sich die beiden nicht vertragen. Somit hab ich die alten 256 DDr RAM ausgebaut und jetzt nur noch die 512 DDR RAm drinnen.
 will mir jetzt HAARGENAU die gleichen 512 DDR RAM kaufen,die da drinnen sind,damit es auch zu KEINEN komplikationen evtl kommen kann.

 Klingston ist ja eigentlich gute wahl denk ich,aber es gibt so VIELE Klingston. 
 Will den speicher gerne bei ebay kaufen,aber klingston 512 DDR RAM ist anscheinden nicht immer 512 DDR RAM klingston. da spielen noch so viele sachen wie 133 mhz oder so mit. Zumindest steht das da. Welche 512 DDr RAM brauch ich jetzt?

 und so viele mehr informatioenen außer klingston stehen auf dem 512 DDR RAm eigentlich nicht mehr.

 Kurz und bündig: brauche eure Hilfe!
 DANKE


----------



## arrg (23. Februar 2005)

Hi, der Hersteller heißt KINGSTON  .... also ohne "L" ... es kann doch sein das der Kingston Ram Riegel kaputt ist! lies dir das mal durch ->hier 

arrg


----------



## convo (23. Februar 2005)

der wurde eigentlich von fachmann eingebaut.
 wie geht das testen genau,von der site auf der du hinlinkst werde ich nicht so recht schlau 
 aber wie kann ich genau denselben 512 DDR RAM wie den jetztigen kriegen
 woher weiß ich,wieviel mhz meiner hat oder so..
 das steht ja nirgends..
 gibt es ein programm,da sgenau sagt,wie der RAM heißt,wie viel mhz der hat und und und?


----------



## fred31 (24. Februar 2005)

wow - moment!

Das die svchost einen Speicherfehler meldet bedeutet noch längst nicht, dass der HW defekt ist! Ich würde da eher mal spontan auf Software-fehler tippen!

@convo: wie vertraut bist Du mit dem Thema PC?

Schon mal mit SiSoft Sandra gespielt?


----------



## convo (24. Februar 2005)

hatte ich mal drauf das SiSandra dings.
 Aber beindruckte mich nicht richtig.
 hab ja vor kurzem formatiert,also sollten software fehler eigentlich auszuschließen sein..

 aber wenn du so direkt fragst: eigentlich nicht gut :-(


----------



## fred31 (24. Februar 2005)

...auszuschließen wärs nicht wirklich. Vielleicht hast Du Dir ja vor kurzem was "eingefangen".

Was heisst "vor kurzem"? Wann und wie hast Du da Deine Daten wieder drauf gemacht?

Schon mal mit Software zum Speichertesten probiert?


----------



## convo (24. Februar 2005)

ich habe meinen PC vor kurzem formatiert und neuinstalliert.
 Dabei habe ich KEINE Daten auf Cd speicerhn können,sodass ich KEINE Softwarefehler oder anderweitiges mitübernehmen könnte.

 Ich hab einfach ganz normal mit CD's Office, Treiber,Antivirus, Nero und die Standardsoftware,die mitgelfiert wurde im PC damals.

 Sonst habe ich noch selbst standardprogramme wie WinRAR, Acrobat Reader 7 gedownloadet.

 Aber die RAms waren,denk ich, von ZUU unterscheidlichen firmen.

 ich will einfach bei ebay oder so, den GLEICHEN 512 DDr-RAM kaufen,den ich jetzt hab,um Komplikationen evtl. ausschließnen zu können und dass mein PC allgemein wieder schnell wird.

 Leider weiß ich nicht,wie meine jetztige Speicherkarte heißt.
 Krieg ich mit SiSoft Sandra raus,wie GENAU der Ram heißt und krieg ich auch die Informationen,die ich bei einem neukauf wissen muss von diesem Programm?


----------



## convo (7. März 2005)

alos das mit dem fehler hat sich jetzt gelegt..
 aber jetzt hab ich nur 512 DDR RAM von Kingston drinnen.
 Will jetzt nochmal 512 DDR RAM,um dann 1 GB DDR RAm zu haben,aber das prob ist jetzt,da ich jetzt genau denselben ram riegel wie den jetztigen haben möchte...

 leider hab ich im pc schon reingeschaut und es steht auf dem riegel nicht einmal,dass es 512 DDr RAM sind,aber bei gerätemanager wird 512 DDr RAm angezeigt,also handelt es sich auch darum..

 was mach ich jetzt,dass ich genau den gleichen krieg

 sagt das sisandra,wie der heißt

 will den dann bei ebay kaufen..

 bitte um hilfe


----------

